# CE GFX Firmware



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Does anyone know what the latest firmware version is???

Thank you in advance for your reply......


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

1.6 allows adjustable motor run


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

TY Tres....


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Tres,
Do you know what the other updates were for ?
I am still on V 1.3


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

variable motor run upgrade, adjust the voltage while the motor is running is the only thing I think....

All the new 1.6 versions come with the new display & plate also....


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

Tres said:


> variable motor run upgrade, adjust the voltage while the motor is running is the only thing I think....
> 
> All the new 1.6 versions come with the new display & plate also....


 how do you get the firmware can you download it??


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Last time I spoke to Jim at CE (a couple of days ago) he said that the only way to get the upgrade was to send the unit in. The GFX doesn't use an EPROM chip, it's a flash chip, so it's not just a matter of replacing the EPROM firmware like you could on the older models.

RC


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I currently have version 1.3 and inquired about what going to 1.6 would do for me.

Per Jim at CE

_"Hi Eric,_
_Version 1.6 will sharpen the display contrast, allow you to begin a charge _
_on a pack that reads zero volts, and change the motor run voltage during _
_operation with the rotary switch. The program update is $20.00. No charge _
_for the switch. Shipping is $12.00 ground in the US. The turn around time is _
_1 week._
_Regards, Jim Bailey"_


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

CE has AWESOME customer service, Jim Bailey is at the snowbirds every year and works on stuff while there and answers all out crazy questions etc. I have had my Turbo 35BL repaired by them and have been very pleased with it.......

Jim, if you read this ......... is there any chance that a new GFX is in the works thats smaller ? ....... the only negative thing I ever heard about the the Turbo's is their size .......... it dont bother me a bit ......... but was just wondering if there might be a more compact version on the CE drawing boards ......... thanks

cya at the birds !


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

If your in the market for a good charger set up CE has a special on their site,buy a GFX and power supply and get a pitbull for FREE! Not a bad deal.


----------

